
How to turn your smartphone into a microscope for 1 cent - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-microscope-for-3-cents
======
rafaqueque
The URL says 3 cents, the title says 1 cent. Massive drop in the cost. What
changed?

------
SCAQTony
The smartphone is on it's way to becoming a "Star Trek tricorder"

